# So what did you guys think?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

So what did everybody think when the new hunters choice regs took effect last weekend? I found myself and my friends alot more cautious about shooting this early in the season. We passed on alot of flocks because you just could not tell what was a drake and what was a hen. I personally ended up on shooting 3 drake mallards that i could pick out. How bout everone else?


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I like to hunt more than just about anything. But this year may have opened to early. It is almost impossible to tell what you are shooting. Passed up 10 times more birds than I shot at just because it was to hard to tell what it was. Still good to get out.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I thought it was fine.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

It was ok until I had to pass on a beautiful drake woody because I already had my 5 mallards. But what can you do, overall I think hunters choice is a good thing.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Its dicy, but I suppose it makes people shoot more carefully, I still think there are going to be a few hens stomped into the mud or left for the Coyottes to eat. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It wasn't easy but our group did really well. I was razzing tumblebuck for shooting the first hen but not more then 15 minutes later....a dark amber breasted drake came in as a hen with myself being the culprit. We got 2 out of around 20 Sunday and I was happy with how patient everyone was.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep...I made the first Delta contribution this year.

Didn't take long for Chris to follow my lead... oke:

The right side of the spread was pretty reluctant to pull the trigger after that!


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

For mallards, using breast color has bit me in the butt more than I care to admit. 
I try to use bill color, wait for a better look at the bird, or wait for a hen quack vs drake whistle (the last one is less frequent, but 'for sure'). I like using bill color because I know if I can see it, the bird is within range. It has never failed me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tumblebuck said:


> The right side of the spread was pretty reluctant to pull the trigger after that!


I hope your ears aren't still ringing.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The right side of the spread was pretty reluctant to pull the trigger after that!


Heck..That gave the left side of the spread a chance to pull the trigger..  :beer:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > The right side of the spread was pretty reluctant to pull the trigger after that!
> 
> 
> Heck..That gave the left side of the spread a chance to pull the trigger..  :beer:


I stopped shooting for a while because I shot half of our groups hens.
I did manage to shoot some greenies later on.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Goon said:


> Its dicy, but I suppose it makes people shoot more carefully, I still think there are going to be a few hens stomped into the mud or left for the Coyottes to eat. :sniper:


No one making the law thought for one minute that mud stomping wasn't going to happen. Accidents do. However if the rule gets experienced and/or ethical hunters to take a good look before they pull the trigger, then it has already helped the birds.....

Don't always worry about what the other guy is doing. Just do your part and it will benefit the birds.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> I hope your ears aren't still ringing.


huh? Did somebody say something?


----------

